
Smartglasses: no camera, controlled from a ring - hyperpallium
https://www.wired.com/story/focals-smart-glasses-with-alexa/
======
hyperpallium
Weirdly difficult to find their website
[https://www.bynorth.com/](https://www.bynorth.com/)

specs [https://www.bynorth.com/tech](https://www.bynorth.com/tech) Doesn't
mention display resolution

Qualcomm APQ8009w [https://www.qualcomm.com/products/snapdragon-
wear-3100-platf...](https://www.qualcomm.com/products/snapdragon-
wear-3100-platform) "Snapdragon Wear 3100": quad A7, 1.2GHz (max), Adreno 304,
640x480 (max...)

------
dangwu
The headline is answered by the header image: nope. The arms of those glasses
are massive!

~~~
hyperpallium
yeah, I would consider putting the guts in a lanyard or in a pocket (connected
by wire if bluetooth isn't fast/bandwidthy enough). But the projector may be
too big by itself anyway. Magic Leap considered a kind of fibre-optic cable.

Another approach is to target usages where bulky headhear is already
acceptable, e.g. helmets (cycling, go-pro-like extreme sports, construction
hard-hats etc), googles (welders, scuba, WWI aircraft).

I think that kind of application is where smartglasses are presently maturing.

I like the ring concept though, like nintendo switch joy-cons, but even
tinier.

